# ISO help/advice cooking Pinto Beans



## nightlady (May 26, 2008)

Can uncooked pinto beans turn sour? I so, how do  you tell? I soaked m beans for about 17 hours then cooked them for three. Will they taste bad if they are sour?


----------



## Andy M. (May 26, 2008)

If you started with dry beans, they should not go sour.  I've never heard of that's happening.  Did you taste them after cooking them?


----------



## expatgirl (May 26, 2008)

all I can think of is that some airborne yeast spores may have settled in your beans and started some fermentation---beans have sugar in them and that's all you really need plus a "food" source---throw them out and start over----do the quick cook method--add water until it's at least 1.5 inches over the beans, bring to a boil, turn off, move pot to another burner and let set for 1 hour.  Then pour off the water, add fresh water, broth, etc., and then cook as normal.


----------



## mcnerd (May 27, 2008)

17 hours is a long time sitting in warm water.  Lots of nasty fermenting events can occur in that amount of time.


----------



## tdiprincess (May 29, 2008)

yeah.. when sitting that long it should be cold water and the refrigerator.. otherwise.. there is the chance... I would taste them and if they taste okay go with it.. if not.. do over..


----------

